# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  RonPaulCoin (RPC), new crypto currency. 2.1 million to be mined, 1 coin/block

## AdamT

Not sure who started this, but it's kinda cool. Been mining them for about 12 hours and so far have gotten .5 RPC lol. I believe 1 coin/block is the lowest of all the crypto coins...some are 50/block.




> RonPaulCoin.com is home to the cryptocurrency (like Bitcoin) which allows for non-regulated, person-to-person transfer of money anonymously. RonPaulCoin, with only 2.1 million coins that will ever be created, is more rare than Bitcoin which has 21 million total coins. These digital coins are slowly released in a decreasing quantity until all coins are in circulation around year 2145.
> 
> Ron Paul stands for financial freedom and economic transparency. I support Ron Paul to the fullest and I know many of you do too.
> 
> There are a lot of coins out there that have a ridiculously high total coin count (hundreds of millions or even billions). Scarcity creates value, not abundance. RonPaulCoin is built on this quality of scarcity, like gold, which Ron Paul so commonly speaks in support of. Because of this, RPC has 1/10th of the total coin supply that Bitcoin will ever have.


More info http://ronpaulcoin.com

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Late to the party.  Another junk alt coin joins the melee.

----------


## FrankRep

> Late to the party.  Another junk alt coin joins the melee.


It's getting a warm reception in the Cryptocoin community.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=389070.0

https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/265...ump-n-dumping/

https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/264...c-information/

https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/suppor...s/topics/62074

----------


## RickyJ

> Late to the party.  Another junk alt coin joins the melee.



Not any more junk than the bit coins you own.

----------


## RickyJ

Actually this is one crypto currency I might buy. Not much mind you, but at least some.

----------


## jmdrake

And the question on everybody's mind?  Will the RandPaul2016 website accept Ron Paul coins?

----------


## reduen

I like the idea and would love to mine some of these if I could get some help. Anyone..?

----------


## specsaregood

> Scarcity creates value, not abundance.


no it does not.

----------


## oyarde

Grizzly and wolf scat are not abundant.

----------


## juleswin

1 Ron  vs 1 satoshi. 1 Ron has a much better ring to it than 1 Satoshi. All these competition is going to be very good for the crypto currency market in the long run. I hope more and more join the fray and may the best currency win.

----------


## AdamT

> I like the idea and would love to mine some of these if I could get some help. Anyone..?


What exactly do you need help with?

----------


## muh_roads

All of these clones coming out lately are based on scrypt.  That should make Litecoin miners happy.

Consolidation and destruction of many alts is coming.  Day-trade wisely.

----------


## muh_roads

> 1 Ron  vs 1 satoshi. 1 Ron has a much better ring to it than 1 Satoshi. All these competition is going to be very good for the crypto currency market in the long run. I hope more and more join the fray and may the best currency win.


lol.  You don't think competing with the US Dollar and the central banking systems as a whole is enough competition for Bitcoin?  Competition for competitions sake is pointless.

You should want Bitcoin to succeed in the destruction of the US dollar.  Gold & silver will move right along with it.

Alts won't kill BTC, it will just slow progress and enrich 1% of alt holders by sacrificing the other 99% in alts.

----------


## brandon

> no it does not.


This. It makes not a difference if there's 10 billion or 0.00001 per block, other than some people might not like having to use scientific notation to buy a cup of coffee.

----------


## youngbuck

There are so many alts out, how on earth do you decide on one, whether it is to buy them or mine them?  It almost seems like a new one comes out, or I hear about one for the first time, every week.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Not any more junk than the bit coins you own.


Last time I checked, they were worth more.

----------


## muh_roads

> There are so many alts out, how on earth do you decide on one, whether it is to buy them or mine them?  It almost seems like a new one comes out, or I hear about one for the first time, every week.


If you are concerned with holding long-term...the only ones I can recommend are Bitcoin and Namecoin.  Litecoin has some staying power for now as well.

The rest have an unknown future but could make for excellent short-term plays.  I personally think all of these alts hurt Litecoin far worse than anything.  Novacoin is catching up to Litecoin, e.g.  Many alts have already died and have been delisted in years past.  2014 will be an alt consolidation bloodbath.

----------


## muh_roads

> ...other than some people might not like having to use scientific notation to buy a cup of coffee.


They won't have to.  Most of my Android apps have already upgraded to mBTC as the new denomination now.  Current Bitstamp price is 75 cents for 1 mBTC

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Units

----------


## FSU63

I don't know much about bitcoins and cryptocurrencies, except that bitcoins crashed a few weeks ago and some people lost a lot of money.

I've also read all over that these types of currencies are constantly being hacked. Doesn't make me want to waste time further researching them.

----------


## MelissaCato

Great idea !! Where can I get some ?  :/

----------


## tod evans

> I don't know much about bitcoins and cryptocurrencies, except that bitcoins crashed a few weeks ago and some people lost a lot of money.
> 
> _I've also read all over_ that these types of currencies are constantly being hacked. Doesn't make me want to waste time further researching them.


Isn't that kind of like saying "I've read all over that Ron Paul is a gadfly" so I'll automatically believe what I read and discount his ideas?

----------


## oyarde

> Great idea !! Where can I get some ?  :/


Get one for me too Cato .

----------


## FSU63

> Isn't that kind of like saying "I've read all over that Ron Paul is a gadfly" so I'll automatically believe what I read and discount his ideas?


I've even read stuff here saying that, so...

----------


## kpitcher

One pool is already doing 76 Mhash of scrypt for this. That's a bit for starting.

----------


## Dianne

Wow, I'm kind of excited about that.    Is mining the only way to get them?

----------


## pyramid06

Love this idea too !

----------


## MelissaCato

Can I mine RPC with my Android ? Darn it !!

----------


## Dianne

Oh no, I can't figure out how to download the qt wallet.

----------


## amonasro

> One pool is already doing 76 Mhash of scrypt for this. That's a bit for starting.


I think many miners automatically throw a lot of hash power for coins with potential value. I was thinking of throwing part of my 1.5 Mhash at it.

----------


## MelissaCato

> Oh no, I can't figure out how to download the qt wallet.


 All I have is an Android  ..  quick somebody make an Android App for a RPC Wallet !!  PLEASE !! I want in on this !!

:/

----------


## Dianne

Can anyone download that qt wallet and e mail one to me as an attachment?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I already tried this.  I have a ridiculously powerful machine, but he doesn't know how to make a Mac OS client, so I am just SOL.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Wow, I'm kind of excited about that.    Is mining the only way to get them?


I guess you could always buy them.  I wouldn't just because it has Ron Paul's name on it, but you can.

----------


## Dianne

So, I got the Ron Paul qt/wallet finally set up and joined a pool, www.rpc.cryptotycoons.com  and downloaded cgminer but no clue how to program cgminer.

Is anyone familiar with how to configure cgminer for dummies?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> So, I got the Ron Paul qt/wallet finally set up and joined a pool, www.rpc.cryptotycoons.com  and downloaded cgminer but no clue how to program cgminer.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with how to configure cgminer for dummies?


I think you're making a mistake, but more power to you.  It's not special just because it's named after RP.  The alt cryptos are going to get destroyed this year.  Good luck, but I would encourage you to steer clear.

----------


## Dianne

> I think you're making a mistake, but more power to you.  It's not special just because it's named after RP.  The alt cryptos are going to get destroyed this year.  Good luck, but I would encourage you to steer clear.


Yikes that's discouraging; but makes sense.   Usually when I finally invest in something; it is way too late lol.

----------


## AdamT

Crazy! RPC up to around $20/coin now on https://coinedup.com

If it gets added to the bigger exchanges it will likely go up more.

----------


## MelissaCato

Another Bitcoin alternative appears: RonPaulCoin http://bit.ly/1f0QSWf

----------


## TheGrinch

I seriously hope y'all are just day-trading, and not thinking that yet another cryptocurrency, this one with only niche appeal (how could you ever expect non-Ron Paul supporters to accept and use a Ron Paul coin over another currency?) is somehow going to be the next form of money accepted by enough of society to be sustainable.

On a related note, can we stop making ourselves look like a cult when it comes to Dr. Paul? I know he's the embodiment of our shared ideals, but he's said himself that this movement is about ideas, not the man, and last I heard he has similar concerns about cryptocurrencies as I do.

----------


## AdamT

> I already tried this.  I have a ridiculously powerful machine, but he doesn't know how to make a Mac OS client, so I am just SOL.


Install Parallels and run Windows 7 to get a wallet.

----------


## muh_roads

> I seriously hope y'all are just day-trading, and not thinking that yet another cryptocurrency, this one with only niche appeal (how could you ever expect non-Ron Paul supporters to accept and use a Ron Paul coin over another currency?) is somehow going to be the next form of money accepted by enough of society to be sustainable.
> 
> On a related note, can we stop making ourselves look like a cult when it comes to Dr. Paul? I know he's the embodiment of our shared ideals, but he's said himself that this movement is about ideas, not the man, and last I heard he has similar concerns about cryptocurrencies as I do.


I share your concern.  Many coins are created by people for the sole purpose of pumping and dumping them.

Looks like a new coin called "Coinye West" came out today...christ...lol

----------


## Dianne

> I share your concern.  Many coins are created by people for the sole purpose of pumping and dumping them.
> 
> Looks like a new coin called "Coinye West" came out today...christ...lol


LMAO

----------


## Dianne

Is it worth mining if you don't have a designated graphics card... mine is integrated.

----------


## danda

> Is it worth mining if you don't have a designated graphics card... mine is integrated.


no, not really.  At this difficulty it is best to have specialized cards.  If you want some, I'd recommend buying on an exchange instead.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Yikes that's discouraging; but makes sense.   Usually when I finally invest in something; it is way too late lol.


Sorry, didn't mean to spook you.   If you're not spending too much on you're mining equipment, I guess it's not a big deal and they probably won't collapse just yet.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Crazy! RPC up to around $20/coin now on https://coinedup.com
> 
> If it gets added to the bigger exchanges it will likely go up more.


Interesting.  I didn't expect that.  It may still go up more, but I doubt it will be on any major exchanges besides maybe cryptsy, which specializes in all the junk coins.

----------


## vickersvimy

For the love of God remove the built in deflation or make it possible to remove it later on.

----------


## Dianne

I don't have any mining equipment... I just wanted to buy RPC, because his coin should be the one at the top.   After all, he is the one who has been lecturing against fiat and counterfeit Bernake dollars for years and years.

RPC deserves to be top of the charts..   He is the pioneer of "End the Fed".

----------


## TheGrinch

> For the love of God remove the built in deflation or make it possible to remove it later on.


Built-in deflation? That sounds eerily similar to hit-piece I read. Care to elaborate?

IMO, the problem is not deflation, but rather volatility (increased by the fact that it's not based on a tangible asset or other essential features of naturally-evolved "money") that is a major issue in these becoming accepted forms of currency.

----------


## vickersvimy

> Built-in deflation? That sounds eerily similar to hit-piece I read. Care to elaborate?
> 
> IMO, the problem is not deflation, but rather volatility (increased by the fact that it's not based on a tangible asset or other essential features of naturally-evolved "money") that is a major issue in these becoming accepted forms of currency.


Essentially the limit on the amount of them can cause as you say volatility and so prohibits wider adoption as people opt to save the money rather than spend it.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I don't have any mining equipment... I just wanted to buy RPC, because his coin should be the one at the top.   After all, he is the one who has been lecturing against fiat and counterfeit Bernake dollars for years and years.
> 
> RPC deserves to be top of the charts..   He is the pioneer of "End the Fed".


That's nice, but the market doesn't mess with formalities.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Built-in deflation? That sounds eerily similar to hit-piece I read. Care to elaborate?
> 
> IMO, the problem is not deflation, but rather volatility (increased by the fact that it's not based on a tangible asset or other essential features of naturally-evolved "money") that is a major issue in these becoming accepted forms of currency.


Some people seem to think the problem is inflationary rather than deflationary.  I think it's pretty stable for now, but time will tell if this becomes a major problem.

----------


## TheGrinch

> Essentially the limit on the amount of them can cause as you say volatility and so prohibits wider adoption as people opt to save the money rather than spend it.


They can be exchanged in a large number of decimal points right now, and it could easily be expanded to more decimal points if need be. For example, if 1 bitcoin is worth say $1000 dollars, then .001 bitcoins is worth $1. 

As bitcoin advocates have pointed out, having to expand the number of decimal places would be a good problem, because it would mean that bitcoin value would be in the billions of dollars, and thus would be working.

The issues of volatility are far more related to the fact that it's subject to violent market swings because it's not tied to something that has relatively stable value like gold. 

So it's not really deflation (meaning not enough supply, again that is covered by fractional sales), it would be a wariness of not knowing the future value and how that might affect your purchasing/hoarding decision. 

Relatively stable price value and widespread accepted value are two essential features of sound money that cryptocurrencies aren't anywhere close to currently having.

----------


## AdamT

Crazy long thread here about RPC https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=389070.0

----------


## vickersvimy

> They can be exchanged in a large number of decimal points right now, and it could easily be expanded to more decimal points if need be. For example, if 1 bitcoin is worth say $1000 dollars, then .001 bitcoins is worth $1. 
> 
> As bitcoin advocates have pointed out, having to expand the number of decimal places would be a good problem, because it would mean that bitcoin value would be in the billions of dollars, and thus would be working.
> 
> The issues of volatility are far more related to the fact that it's subject to violent market swings because it's not tied to something that has relatively stable value like gold. 
> 
> So it's not really deflation (meaning not enough supply, again that is covered by fractional sales), it would be a wariness of not knowing the future value and how that might affect your purchasing/hoarding decision. 
> 
> Relatively stable price value and widespread accepted value are two essential features of sound money that cryptocurrencies aren't anywhere close to currently having.


It is still rather deflationary. There needs to be a way to inflate the market to bring the price down.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> It is still rather deflationary. There needs to be a way to inflate the market to bring the price down.


I don't see why.  It is divisible to 8 or more places.  Nobody said 1 BTC had to be affordable.  As long as fractions of it can be bought, which will always be possible due to its divisibility, then it doesn't need to be inflationary at all.

----------


## vickersvimy

> I don't see why.  It is divisible to 8 or more places.  Nobody said 1 BTC had to be affordable.  As long as fractions of it can be bought, which will always be possible due to its divisibility, then it doesn't need to be inflationary at all.


Yes but it harms the chances of a country adopting it as high exchange rates are bad for exports/imports and if you combine that with the unpredictable price then you run into problems.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Why does it harm the chances of a country adopting it?  The unpredictable price is just a symptom of the early market.  That will smooth out when BTC's fate is determined, either way.

----------


## muh_roads

> Yes but it harms the chances of a country adopting it as high exchange rates are bad for exports/imports and if you combine that with the unpredictable price then you run into problems.


We aren't at the phase for a country to adopt.  The S-curve has a ways to go before leveling out.  People need to stop dreaming of the day where we see BTC in every retail outlet at point-of-sale.   It distracts and causes missed opportunities to think so short-sighted.  We are still in the early investment phase like the internet circa 1994.

If inflation in your crypto is what you want, try Peercoin.  You may make a lot short-term.  Don't stay in it forever though.  BTC is the gold (and silver)

----------


## Dianne

> no, not really.  At this difficulty it is best to have specialized cards.  If you want some, I'd recommend buying on an exchange instead.


Thanks !!

----------


## vickersvimy

> We aren't at the phase for a country to adopt.  The S-curve has a ways to go before leveling out.  People need to stop dreaming of the day where we see BTC in every retail outlet at point-of-sale.   It distracts and causes missed opportunities to think so short-sighted.  We are still in the early investment phase like the internet circa 1994.
> 
> If inflation in your crypto is what you want, try Peercoin.  You may make a lot short-term.  Don't stay in it forever though.  BTC is the gold (and silver)


Yes but there is a reason why countries eventually stopped the gold standard. It meant that they couldn't lower things like exchange rates if needed nor could they expand the money supply as needed. Bitcoin - if its community ever wants it to be accepted _ever_ - will need some way to control the exchange rate.

----------


## danda

"Some way to control"???  Really?    Who should control it?   You?   People that believe the same way you do maybe?

Are you sure you are on the right forum?

The only thing that controls bitcoin's exchange rate is the free market.




> Yes but there is a reason why countries eventually stopped the gold standard. It meant that they couldn't lower things like exchange rates if needed nor could they expand the money supply as needed. Bitcoin - if its community ever wants it to be accepted _ever_ - will need some way to control the exchange rate.

----------


## vickersvimy

> "Some way to control"???  Really?    Who should control it?   You?   People that believe the same way you do maybe?
> 
> Are you sure you are on the right forum?
> 
> The only thing that controls bitcoin's exchange rate is the free market.


Someone qualified to do so should control it like the people who created it.

----------


## danda

Bitcoin's exchange rate is controlled by the people most qualified to change it:  the entire populuation of individuals that comprise *the free market* as they go about their individual value judgements on a day-to-day basis.

You would rather see a small group of individuals control it somehow.   This displays a profound ignorance of the ideals that went into the creation of bitcoin, the technical aspects of how bitcoin works, and also the ideals that Ron Paul and most here hold dear.

----------


## vickersvimy

> Bitcoin's exchange rate is controlled by the people most qualified to change it:  the entire populuation of individuals that comprise *the free market* as they go about their individual value judgements on a day-to-day basis.
> 
> You would rather see a small group of individuals control it somehow.   This displays a profound ignorance of the ideals that went into the creation of bitcoin, the technical aspects of how bitcoin works, and also the ideals that Ron Paul and most here hold dear.


Uncontrolled markets don't work. Look at the Great Depression. It was _caused_ by an almost unmanaged economy. You are showing ignorance in relation to Macro Economics. A US like system (which I am mostly advocating) works. It worked for years and still works.

----------


## KCIndy

> Someone qualified to do so should control it like the people who created it.


You don't work for the Federal Reserve, do you??

----------


## vickersvimy

> You don't work for the Federal Reserve, do you??


No but I would consider myself an advocate of it.

----------


## KCIndy

> No but I would consider myself an advocate of it.


Lol!

Well...

Welcome to Ron Paul Forums.  You'll find that Keynesians are pretty rare around here.

----------


## vickersvimy

> Lol!
> 
> Well...
> 
> Welcome to Ron Paul Forums.  You'll find that Keynesians are pretty rare around here.


Yes I am probably the sole Keynesian.

----------


## danda

bitcoin and ronpaulcoin do not adhere to your cherished keynesian principals.  Therefore vickersimy, I suggest that you not invest in either.  It bothers me so to see trolls profiting.     :-)

----------


## muh_roads

> Uncontrolled markets don't work. Look at the Great Depression. It was _caused_ by an almost unmanaged economy. You are showing ignorance in relation to Macro Economics. A US like system (which I am mostly advocating) works. It worked for years and still works.


Trading on margin with money ppl didn't have combined with the very same people you trust caused the great depression.

----------


## danda

I think you will find that most here will vehemently disagree with this statement regarding the causes of the great depression.  Including Ron Paul himself.  Why don't you go post this statement in a new thread in the economics sub-forum and receive an education.  Anyway, I find your views outdated and irrelevant.  One of the wonderful attributes of the cryptocurrency movement is that we can simply ignore keynesians and keep doing our thing.  have a nice day.




> Uncontrolled markets don't work. Look at the Great Depression. It was _caused_ by an almost unmanaged economy. You are showing ignorance in relation to Macro Economics. A US like system (which I am mostly advocating) works. It worked for years and still works.

----------


## vickersvimy

> I think you will find that most here will vehemently disagree with this statement regarding the causes of the great depression.  Including Ron Paul himself.  Why don't you go post this statement in a new thread in the economics sub-forum and receive an education.  Anyway, I find your views outdated and irrelevant.  One of the wonderful attributes of the cryptocurrency movement is that we can simply ignore keynesians and keep doing our thing.  have a nice day.


_Your_ views are the outdated ones. It is foolish to want no control over a currency. You talk about "receiving an education"  but you'll find that my views or at least the parts about the problems with bitcoin is agreed with by people like Paul Krugman. People who have lots of experience (Though of course Ron Paul has lots of experience as well).

----------


## muh_roads

> _Your_ views are the outdated ones. It is foolish to want no control over a currency. You talk about "receiving an education"  but you'll find that my views or at least the parts about the problems with bitcoin is agreed with by people like Paul Krugman. People who have lots of experience (Though of course Ron Paul has lots of experience as well).


notsureifseriousjoker.jpg

----------


## opal

ok.. I need tech help here.  I got a wallet.. downloaded the mining program for windows--cpu and a lovely cmd line box opens that won't let me type in it to configure this thing
that massive thread is all greek to me.. anyone have any tips on configuring the mining software?

----------


## vickersvimy

> notsureifseriousjoker.jpg


What? I am sorry but... what?

----------


## thoughtomator

"Ron Paul Coins" - what a perfectly targeted scam. Could you craft a better emotional appeal to the very types of folks most likely to consider digital currencies?

----------


## TheGrinch

> Uncontrolled markets don't work. Look at the Great Depression. It was _caused_ by an almost unmanaged economy. You are showing ignorance in relation to Macro Economics. A US like system (which I am mostly advocating) works. It worked for years and still works.


Uterrly destroying the value of the currency, people's savings and paychecks works for who exactly? When you figure out that answer, you'll figure out why they want control over it.

I suppose you think minimum wage actually helps the poor too, LOL.

I would love if you'd like to start a thread about the Great Depression and Keynesianism.  It would be very educational for you.

----------


## vickersvimy

> Uterrly destroying the value of the currency, people's savings and paychecks works for who exactly? When you figure out that answer, you'll figure out why they want control over it.
> 
> I suppose you think minimum wage actually helps the poor too, LOL.
> 
> I would love if you'd like to start a thread about the Great Depression and Keynesianism.  It would be very educational for you.


The great depression was worsened by the federal reserve being restrained by the gold standard. Lower valued currencies are good for exports.

----------


## KCIndy

> _Your_ views are the outdated ones. It is foolish to want no control over a currency. You talk about "receiving an education"  but you'll find that my views or at least the parts about the problems with bitcoin is agreed with by people like Paul Krugman. People who have lots of experience (Though of course Ron Paul has lots of experience as well).


Friend, lemme tell ya... citing Paul Krugman isn't going to give you any traction.  Most folks on RPF (myself included, I must add) consider Krugman to be a pretentious ass, with opinions dropping lower from that starting point.

I'll grant you that Keynesian viewpoint is predominant in today's economic world, but I tend to think that's as much due to a good PR campaign and plenty of cheerleaders in the mass media than anything resembling efficiency within the Keynesian system.

----------


## Suzu

> Crazy! RPC up to around $20/coin now on https://coinedup.com
> 
> If it gets added to the bigger exchanges it will likely go up more.


How does one actually buy and hold these coins? I would like to get one. I installed the Ron Paul Coin program on the computer, but I have no idea how to use it. I sure don't want it using my computer's CPU to "mine" anything. Is that what the program is for? I also went to coinedup.com and tried to make an order, but it keeps saying "rejected". I have no idea how to use that either... I mean, how does that site know where to get my money and where to send my coin?

----------


## KCIndy

> How does one actually buy and hold these coins? I would like to get one. I installed the Ron Paul Coin program on the computer, but I have no idea how to use it. I sure don't want it using my computer's CPU to "mine" anything. Is that what the program is for? I also went to coinedup.com and tried to make an order, but it keeps saying "rejected". I have no idea how to use that either... I mean, how does that site know where to get my money and where to send my coin?


A couple of things one must understand about cryptocurrency:  There is no physical coin.  What you get is a long alphanumeric string of letters and numbers that represent a "coin" or a fraction of a coin.

These strings of numbers are commonly stored in an online "wallet."  An example of this can be found at blockchain.info (although this is for bitcoin).  Most other wallets - as I understand it - are usually a part of the mining program that is held on the computer.

Most "mining" is done via the computer, but due to the high level of mathematical computations, the mining is done with specialized graphics cards for most "minor" cryptocurrencies like Litecoin, Feathercoin, etc.  In the case of Bitcoin, the computation levels have become so difficult that most Bitcoin miners are using specialized chips called ASICs.

As for coinedup.com... I've never been there or used it, so I can't render an opinion.  But if it is like most exchanges, you'll have to deposit money with them first, then use that "account" money to make your bid for a different form of "coin."  

Hope it helps...

----------


## Suzu

> A couple of things one must understand about cryptocurrency:  There is no physical coin.


I knew this much.




> What you get is a long alphanumeric string of letters and numbers that represent a "coin" or a fraction of a coin.


This is news to me. Thanks for sharing the info.




> These strings of numbers are commonly stored in an online "wallet."


I knew this too.




> An example of this can be found at blockchain.info (although this is for bitcoin). Most other wallets - as I understand it - are usually a part of the mining program that is held on the computer.


Are you saying that you're not sure whether the RonPaulCoin program aside from being a "wallet" also performs "mining"?




> Most "mining" is done via the computer, but due to the high level of mathematical computations, the mining is done with specialized graphics cards for most "minor" cryptocurrencies like Litecoin, Feathercoin, etc.  In the case of Bitcoin, the computation levels have become so difficult that most Bitcoin miners are using specialized chips called ASICs.


Yes, I had read this before.




> As for coinedup.com... I've never been there or used it, so I can't render an opinion.  But if it is like most exchanges, you'll have to deposit money with them first, then use that "account" money to make your bid for a different form of "coin."


I don't see a way to deposit money there. Maybe I just don't know where to look. 




> Hope it helps...


Yes, the fact that you bothered to reply makes me feel good  
Still, I am no closer to knowing how to get the Ron Paul Coin

----------


## vickersvimy

> Friend, lemme tell ya... citing Paul Krugman isn't going to give you any traction.  Most folks on RPF (myself included, I must add) consider Krugman to be a pretentious ass, with opinions dropping lower from that starting point.
> 
> I'll grant you that Keynesian viewpoint is predominant in today's economic world, but I tend to think that's as much due to a good PR campaign and plenty of cheerleaders in the mass media than anything resembling efficiency within the Keynesian system.


No it is due to the fact that Keynesianism revolutionised modern economic thinking and led to modern macro economics. You talk of Krugman being "a pretentious ass" but all of your arguments are based on theory rather than empirical evidence. While Keynesianism isn't perfect it has at least shown the world economic upturns while Austrian Economics have not.

----------


## danda

> Are you saying that you're not sure whether the RonPaulCoin program aside from being a "wallet" also performs "mining"?


Yes, the wallet can perform CPU mining, but that would be useless right now due to a high difficulty level.  You would not find any blocks and just be wasting your CPU and electricity.   the only way to mine effectively is to use a dedicated mining program such as cgminer in conjunction with high end ATI Radeon video cards ( 9750's are favorites ) and an online pooling service where lots of individual miners pool their computational power together in order to find blocks, and distribute the rewards according to percentage of computational input.   In short, mining is best suited to people that are very technical already.  If that's you, and you wish to spend the money on required hardware, go for it.




> I don't see a way to deposit money there. Maybe I just don't know where to look.


You would need to deposit bitcoin after registering with the exchange.  Since I have never used that exchange, I cannot say what exactly the process is, but they must have a page/form to deposit BTC.





> Still, I am no closer to knowing how to get the Ron Paul Coin


a) If you happen to know someone with RPC, you could buy it directly from them using dollars, yen, eggs, labor, comic books, whatever you have that they want.

b) You may be able to buy some on Ebay.  For example: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-RonPaulC...item4d171b5176.  You would need to provide your RPC payment address (from your RPC wallet) to the seller.

c) otherwise, you first need some bitcoin.  There are lots of places where you can get that.  localbitcoin.com, bitinstant and coinbase are popular.  I recommend buying bitcoin in person whenever possible, but to each their own.

d) once you have bitcoin, you could hop on the exchange, as mentioned above.  Or by then, RPC may be listed on cryptsy.com, a more popular exchange.    Alternatively, you might be able to arrange a private sale with some people on bitcointalk.org.


I hope that helps.

----------


## KCIndy

> No it is due to the fact that Keynesianism revolutionised modern economic thinking and led to modern macro economics. You talk of Krugman being "a pretentious ass" but all of your arguments are based on theory rather than empirical evidence. While Keynesianism isn't perfect it has at least shown the world economic upturns while Austrian Economics have not.



I very much doubt that either of us will be able to change the mind of the other.  I do give you point for being eager to argue your case in the face of overwhelming odds here on RPF.

If you're interested in an in-depth, serious debate, I would recommend you start a thread specifically devoted to this discussion.  I imagine you'll have no end of people here who would be eager to post and defend Austrian perspective.

In the meantime.... Peace, my friend!

----------


## KCIndy

> Are you saying that you're not sure whether the RonPaulCoin program aside from being a "wallet" also performs "mining"?
> 
> .....
> 
> I don't see a way to deposit money there. Maybe I just don't know where to look. 
> 
> ....
> 
> Yes, the fact that you bothered to reply makes me feel good  
> Still, I am no closer to knowing how to get the Ron Paul Coin



After a bit more checking, it appears that the RonPaulCoin program does indeed act as a wallet as well as doing the mining.  That being said, to do any serious mining you'll probably want to invest in a special mining rig with the Radeon graphics cards that Danda mentioned.  Overall, (again, as Danda mentioned) if you just want a few RPC it would probably be easier to buy them than to mine them.

I'm interested in RonPaulCoin as well... I'll do a bit more checking and see what else I can find out.  This stuff is confusing to me too.  It takes a while to sift all the info through my tiny little brain...

----------


## Suzu

> Yes, the wallet can perform CPU mining, but that would be useless right now due to a high difficulty level.  You would not find any blocks and just be wasting your CPU and electricity.   the only way to mine effectively is to use a dedicated mining program such as cgminer in conjunction with high end ATI Radeon video cards ( 9750's are favorites ) and an online pooling service where lots of individual miners pool their computational power together in order to find blocks, and distribute the rewards according to percentage of computational input.   In short, mining is best suited to people that are very technical already.  If that's you, and you wish to spend the money on required hardware, go for it.


As I said in the OP, I do not want any software to be using my CPU to "mine" anything. You seem to be saying that whenever I open this RPC wallet program, it's going to start "mining", and since I have to run it in order to buy or sell a RPC, it's going to try to do "mining" as long as it's open. Have I got that right?




> You would need to deposit bitcoin after registering with the exchange.  Since I have never used that exchange, I cannot say what exactly the process is, but they must have a page/form to deposit BTC.


I don't think you need to use coinedup.com to look around at it and see if you find a link or page for making deposits. I couldn't find one. Maybe someone else can, and then point me in the right direction?

Thanks.

----------


## danda

You are welcome to your opinion, and to not purchase or mine any coins.

The creator of this coin has expressed that he is a Ron Paul fan for a long time and designed this coin as a sort of tribute to Ron Paul for championing the ideals of hard money for so long.  It can be effectively argued that cryptocurrency is even harder than precious metals, in that the maximum available amount is finite and known and will eventually stop increasing, whereas the available amount of gold and silver is not known, and may never run out.

Calling something a scam is a serious accusation, requiring serious evidence.  Unless you post concrete evidence that Ron Paul Coin is somehow fraudulent in nature, I will ignore any further posts in this vein.  There is a term for making accusations without evidence:  trolling.    and a legal term as well:  libel.




> "Ron Paul Coins" - what a perfectly targeted scam. Could you craft a better emotional appeal to the very types of folks most likely to consider digital currencies?

----------


## danda

> As I said in the OP, I do not want any software to be using my CPU to "mine" anything. You seem to be saying that whenever I open this RPC wallet program, it's going to start "mining", and since I have to run it in order to buy or sell a RPC, it's going to try to do "mining" as long as it's open. Have I got that right?


I said that it "can" perform cpu mining.  I did not say that it will start automatically mining whenever you open the wallet.

So to be clear:  the wallet will not start mining unless you specifically instruct it to.




> I don't think you need to use coinedup.com to look around at it and see if you find a link or page for making deposits. I couldn't find one. Maybe someone else can, and then point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks.


Maybe someone can. Depositing requires an account on all exchanges, and I'm not going to register just for that.  I suggest you look around a little harder yourself, or ask the site's tech support if need be.

----------


## KCIndy

> I don't think you need to use coinedup.com to look around at it and see if you find a link or page for making deposits. I couldn't find one. Maybe someone else can, and then point me in the right direction?
> Thanks.


Suzu, I did some more digging.

Coinedup.com apparently sets up a person's account via Google's OpenID.  If you have a Google email address, just click on the "Logon with Google OpenID"
and see if it recognizes your Gmail address.  It should.

Once you're logged in, click on "Wallet" in the selection bar (goes left/right across the top of the page).  About 2/3 of the way down the "wallet" page that comes up, you'll see a Bitcoin address for deposits.

It appears they only take deposits in Bitcoin at the moment.

If/when you deposit Bitcoin, remember when trading that you need to leave enough Bitcoin in your account to cover the "TX-fee."  (This is according to the FAQ on the Coinedup web site.)  I'm guessing the TX fee is some sort of transaction fee, but I don't know yet how the amount is determined.

Hope this helps...

----------


## Suzu

> I said that it "can" perform cpu mining.  I did not say that it will start automatically mining whenever you open the wallet.
> 
> So to be clear:  the wallet will not start mining unless you specifically instruct it to.


That's good news, except since I have absolutely no clue how it works, it might be "mining" by default unless I tell it to stop, and since I don't know how to do that either.... Well, I might have a problem. If it *is* doing "mining", will it make the CPU get all hot?





> Maybe someone can. Depositing requires an account on all exchanges, and I'm not going to register just for that.  I suggest you look around a little harder yourself, or ask the site's tech support if need be.


I did email their tech support, but they never replied.

Incidentally, I didn't need to "register" to be logged in on coinedup.com; it used something called "Google Open ID".

----------


## Suzu

> About 2/3 of the way down the "wallet" page that comes up, you'll see a Bitcoin address for deposits.


OK, I see that. The whole process is frightening because I have no idea who's behind coinedup.com or if that site is at all reliable.

----------


## muh_roads

> No it is due to the fact that Keynesianism revolutionised modern economic thinking and led to modern macro economics. You talk of Krugman being "a pretentious ass" but all of your arguments are based on theory rather than empirical evidence. While Keynesianism isn't perfect it has at least shown the world economic upturns while Austrian Economics have not.


http://krugman-in-wonderland.blogspot.com/

Krugman is retarded and/or paid off to fool the sheep into thinking central bankers should control our money.  The End.

----------


## thoughtomator

> You are welcome to your opinion, and to not purchase or mine any coins.
> 
> The creator of this coin has expressed that he is a Ron Paul fan for a long time and designed this coin as a sort of tribute to Ron Paul for championing the ideals of hard money for so long.  It can be effectively argued that cryptocurrency is even harder than precious metals, in that the maximum available amount is finite and known and will eventually stop increasing, whereas the available amount of gold and silver is not known, and may never run out.
> 
> Calling something a scam is a serious accusation, requiring serious evidence.  Unless you post concrete evidence that Ron Paul Coin is somehow fraudulent in nature, I will ignore any further posts in this vein.  There is a term for making accusations without evidence:  trolling.    and a legal term as well:  libel.


Good luck with that. That you would attempt to make these threats at all exposes that you're not actually a Ron Paul fan. Unless you got the means to pay the hefty legal fees of all these high priced, well-connected lawyers I know from living in the DC area, your best option here is to STFU, because you haven't a legal leg to stand on.

----------


## danda

How could it be a threat?  I did not create Ron Paul Coin and would have no standing in the matter one way or the other.  I was merely describing your actions.  Anyway, it is clear to all that your claim is vacuous.   bye now.

----------


## Dianne

I'm a newbie too.    The only way thus far that I have discovered to buy alt coins is through Coinbase if you're USA.   Coinbase takes a few days to verify your by depositing two small amounts in it.     Then you can buy a bitcoin or a portion of one.   If you register a credit card with them, your bitcoin purchase is instant; otherwise it can take up to five business days for your btc to show up.      Then you send your bitcoin to your wallet number in the the exchange where the RonPaul coins are being sold; and purchase them with your bitcoin (do a very small bitcoin transaction at first, just to test it).

----------


## danda

Hi Dianne.  Coinbase is "ok", though I have heard complaints about frozen funds and slow customer service.  Personally, I recommend to everyone to buy bitcoins person to person instead.  This way:

1) You meet some cool local bitcoin people, and expand your network
2) You never have to trust a 3rd party you have never met
3) There is no record of the transaction attached to your identity.  ( coinbase et al require ID )
4) There is no way for any "authority" to target or shut down these person to person transactions as they could a central exchange.
5) You build up local trust relationships and potential line of credit.
6) You help the agorist economy.
7) It can be pretty fun!

A few ways to meet local bitcoiners:

1) Bitcoin meetups on meetup.com
2) Meetups dedicated to trading.  google "satoshi square" or "buttonwood"
3) Localbitcoins.com

Spread the word.  :-)

----------


## danda

-- deleted double post --

----------


## Dianne

> Hi Dianne.  Coinbase is "ok", though I have heard complaints about frozen funds and slow customer service.  Personally, I recommend to everyone to buy bitcoins person to person instead.  This way:
> 
> 1) You meet some cool local bitcoin people, and expand your network
> 2) You never have to trust a 3rd party you have never met
> 3) There is no record of the transaction attached to your identity.  ( coinbase et al require ID )
> 4) There is no way for any "authority" to target or shut down these person to person transactions as they could a central exchange.
> 5) You build up local trust relationships and potential line of credit.
> 6) You help the agorist economy.
> 7) It can be pretty fun!
> ...


Oh wow, that's great information; thank you !!

----------


## vickersvimy

> http://krugman-in-wonderland.blogspot.com/
> 
> Krugman is retarded and/or paid off to fool the sheep into thinking central bankers should control our money.  The End.


Pick up a book on macro-economics. Any "For dummies" book will do. Maybe you'll learn why government is important. At least Keynesianism or rather modern Keynesianism is based on empirical evidence.

----------


## opal

*Sighs*  another page.. no one knows how to configure the software?

----------


## AdamT

> Someone qualified to do so should control it like the people who created it.


No.

----------


## AdamT

> Lol!
> 
> Well...
> 
> Welcome to Ron Paul Forums.  You'll find that Keynesians are pretty rare around here.


+ Rep, I Lol'ed.

----------


## AdamT

> _Your_ views are the outdated ones. It is foolish to want no control over a currency. You talk about "receiving an education"  but you'll find that my views or at least the parts about the problems with bitcoin is agreed with by people like Paul Krugman. People who have lots of experience (Though of course Ron Paul has lots of experience as well).


Lol are we talking about the same Krugman who's had a lot of experience being consistently wrong his entire career?

----------


## AdamT

> ok.. I need tech help here.  I got a wallet.. downloaded the mining program for windows--cpu and a lovely cmd line box opens that won't let me type in it to configure this thing
> that massive thread is all greek to me.. anyone have any tips on configuring the mining software?


CPU mining is a fools errand sorry to say. You need a powerful GPU to mine RPC. That said, the difficulty is supposed to be dropping considerably in the next 2-3 days from what I understand (meaning mining becomes easier with less powerful equipment).

----------


## vickersvimy

> Lol are we talking about the same Krugman who's had a lot of experience being consistently wrong his entire career?


As opposed to the Gods of Austrian Economics who can do no wrong? Seriously however no-one is 100% correct 100% of the time.

----------


## vickersvimy

> No.


Care to actually refute my arguments instead of just saying "no."?

----------


## AdamT

For anyone hazy on how coins move around via wallets, you can do this to get some free RPC and see the process in action. The developers are giving away .01 RPC to people that help get it added to the cryptsy.com exchange (a more popular exchange than coinedup.com). It's neat to get a transaction and see it in your wallet.

1) Download the RPC wallet http://ronpaulcoin.com/ronpaulcoin_downloads.php once installed, click on Receive tab to see your wallet address.
2) Go to this support thread on cryptsy's forums, register an acct and leave a +1 comment how you want RPC on cryptsy https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/suppor...s/topics/62074
3) Go to cryptsy.com homepage, click the blue Support tab on the left edge of your browser window, send a message to them asking to get RPC added to their exchange (you may need a cryptsy.com acct first, as a required field is username - this is a different account from step 2)
4) Tweet to @rpcoin that you did these things, and include your RPC wallet address from Step 1 (Here's my tweet for example https://twitter.com/ForLibertyMovie/...69111741448192 - they sent .01 RPC to me shortly after)

----------


## opal

> CPU mining is a fools errand sorry to say. You need a powerful GPU to mine RPC. That said, the difficulty is supposed to be dropping considerably in the next 2-3 days from what I understand (meaning mining becomes easier with less powerful equipment).


I am aware that it's not going to be productive with my current machine.. I'd really just like to see how to set it up and what it looks like in action so to speak.

----------


## AdamT

> I am aware that it's not going to be productive with my current machine.. I'd really just like to see how to set it up and what it looks like in action so to speak.


There is a CPU miner built into the RPC wallet I believe. You could try solo mining but it's unlikely you'll find a block at current difficulty levels. In other words you could let it run for days and never get anything. Most people do pool mining, however I've never been able to get that to work through the wallet (I use cgminer), but I'm on a Mac so that might be the problem.

----------


## AdamT

> Care to actually refute my arguments instead of just saying "no."?


One of the main points of Bitcoin having been created (and most all other crypto currencies in general), is the very fact they are non-centralized and immune (at least for now) to the tentacles of corrupt institutions/governments meddling with them and the way they function - which would defeat the whole purpose of the protocol existing in the first place.

If you don't understand this concept you should read the original whitepaper written by Bitcoin's creator Satoshi http://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf

----------


## vickersvimy

> One of the main points of Bitcoin having been created (and most all other crypto currencies in general), is the very fact they are non-centralized and immune (at least for now) to the tentacles of corrupt institutions/governments meddling with them and the way they function - which would defeat the whole purpose of the protocol existing in the first place.
> 
> If you don't understand this concept you should read the original whitepaper written by Bitcoin's creator Satoshi http://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf


But money without a central bank doesn't work. The US period often referred to by opposers of central banks was funded by robber barons and the private money advocates fail to remember the time period from Andrew Jackson's rule until 1864 when there was private money and it did not work. Non centralization in a currency is destined to fail. Especially since bitcoin just rehashes the old idea of a gold standard into a digital form which is due to the inherent deflation. Bitcoin is already suffering from hyperdeflation.

----------


## opal

> There is a CPU miner built into the RPC wallet I believe. You could try solo mining but it's unlikely you'll find a block at current difficulty levels. In other words you could let it run for days and never get anything. Most people do pool mining, however I've never been able to get that to work through the wallet (I use cgminer), but I'm on a Mac so that might be the problem.


 I downloaded the cgminer and got it running.. got my passcodes.. minername.. but could not get it configured - could not figure out where to input the suggested settings.  The way it opens on my machine is a cmd line box that won't let me input anything.  I attempted putting the suggested settings dialog in a basic cmd line box and got an error message - figured I was doing it wrong.

----------


## MelissaCato

#EndTheFed

----------


## vickersvimy

> #EndTheFed


The fed works better than no fed.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> The fed works better than no fed.


What are you even doing here?  One of the most central goals of this movement is to end the fed.  They don't work.  They only make the economy more unstable, not less.

----------


## danda

Ron Paul Coin is now listed on coinmarketcap.com.   The price has jumped quite a bit today as a result.  Presently at 1 RCP = $ 28.91.

----------


## AdamT

> Ron Paul Coin is now listed on coinmarketcap.com.   The price has jumped quite a bit today as a result.  Presently at 1 RCP = $ 28.91.


Wait until it gets on cryptsy and other exchanges.

----------


## AdamT



----------


## amonasro

Hey guys, just pointed my machine at a RPC pool. Looks like some of you are having trouble getting your miners up and running... let's see if I can help. These directions apply to Windows but could be adapted for Linux or Mac OS.

You can't mine from the RPC wallet app. Most mining nowadays (unless you have an absolute monster rig) is done in a pool with split profits. Head over to http://rpc.cryptotycoons.com/ and set up a pool account for yourself. Don't forget to register a worker.

Download CGminer 3.7.2 @ http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.7/ If running Windows, grab the windows.zip version, then extract it to your desktop. This is a powerful program but it's not very intuitive to use. You need to give it a few directions first. The easiest way is a batch file.

Right click while in the CGminer folder, then create a new plain text document. Name it whatever you want. Double click it and insert this line:

*cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://rpc.cryptotycoons.com:3333 -u worker.username -p password -I 13*

*--scrypt* tells CGminer that RPC is a Scrypt coin. By comparison, Bitcoin is a SHA256 coin. Different hashing algorithms.
*-o* points CGminer to the pool server. *-u* and *-p* are your pool username and password.
*-I* is GPU polling intensity. 13 is a good value to start with. Any higher and your desktop may slow down a lot or your miner may crash. If you still have problems, try lowering this number.

Now use "Save As" and save the file as "start.bat" or whatever, as long as it has the .bat extension. You may have to choose "All files" in the adjacent box to prevent it from saving as a .txt file.

Now run the batch file and voila!

edit: You can set all these values in cgminer.conf as well.

----------


## AdamT

> Hey guys, just pointed my machine at a RPC pool. Looks like some of you are having trouble getting your miners up and running... let's see if I can help. These directions apply to Windows but could be adapted for Linux or Mac OS.
> 
> You can't mine from the RPC wallet app. Most mining nowadays (unless you have an absolute monster rig) is done in a pool with split profits. Head over to http://rpc.cryptotycoons.com/ and set up a pool account for yourself. Don't forget to register a worker.
> 
> Download CGminer 3.7.2 @ http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.7/ If running Windows, grab the windows.zip version, then extract it to your desktop. This is a powerful program but it's not very intuitive to use. You need to give it a few directions first. The easiest way is a batch file.
> 
> Right click while in the CGminer folder, then create a new plain text document. Name it whatever you want. Double click it and insert this line:
> 
> *cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://rpc.cryptotycoons.com:3333 -u worker.username -p password -I 13*
> ...


I just started at this pool too, cgminer on Mac.

Question for using cgminer on Windows (switching to this soon, ie new rig being built)...what is the difference between using a .bat file and a .conf file? Seems some people use both? Sort of confused over this part.

Also, that first bit of code "cgminer.exe" that actually needs to point to the location of the folder and to where the app is residing on your hard drive, correct? From what I understand, most people make a Miner folder on their desktop and keep the app in there? What's the directory path for that in W7?

----------


## amonasro

> Question for using cgminer on Windows (switching to this soon, ie new rig being built)...what is the difference between using a .bat file and a .conf file? Seems some people use both? Sort of confused over this part.


Nothing, a .bat file simply uses command line options for cgminer which is nice when getting it set up for the first time. A .conf file is simply an easier solution, especially if you're manually setting GPU clocks and other options, or if you need multiple .conf files. I use multiple .conf files for mining different coins. You can actually change lots of settings while cgminer is running, just click on the window and hit P, G, S, D or Q to quit. There's an option to write the .conf file once you have everything set to your liking.




> Also, that first bit of code "cgminer.exe" that actually needs to point to the location of the folder and to where the app is residing on your hard drive, correct? From what I understand, most people make a Miner folder on their desktop and keep the app in there? What's the directory path for that in W7?


If the .bat file is in your cgminer folder, you don't need to set the location. If it's somewhere else, you do.

----------


## AdamT

> Nothing, a .bat file simply uses command line options for cgminer which is nice when getting it set up for the first time. A .conf file is simply an easier solution, especially if you're manually setting GPU clocks and other options, or if you need multiple .conf files. I use multiple .conf files for mining different coins. You can actually change lots of settings while cgminer is running, just click on the window and hit P, G, S, D or Q to quit. There's an option to write the .conf file once you have everything set to your liking.
> 
> 
> 
> If the .bat file is in your cgminer folder, you don't need to set the location. If it's somewhere else, you do.


Right, then I would want to use conf files. Like you said, create different ones for different coins, pools, etc.

----------


## vickersvimy

> What are you even doing here?  One of the most central goals of this movement is to end the fed.  They don't work.  They only make the economy more unstable, not less.


More unstable? You realise what sort of mess the US got into when it allowed competitive currencies and got rid of a central bank right?

----------


## danda

No, we have absolutely no idea what happened.    None at all.  Hey, why don't you read this, and report back to us with what you've learned.

A History of Money and Banking in the United States: The Colonial Era to World War II




> More unstable? You realise what sort of mess the US got into when it allowed competitive currencies and got rid of a central bank right?

----------


## vickersvimy

> No, we have absolutely no idea what happened.    None at all.  Hey, why don't you read this, and report back to us with what you've learned.
> 
> A History of Money and Banking in the United States: The Colonial Era to World War II


That is not an argument. When the US allowed competing currencies during and after Andrew Jackson's populist movement to abolish the central bank (which flung America into a recession) there were lots of problems which resulted in the eventual creation of the fed in 1913 to prevent things like bank runs.

----------


## danda

Actually, it is an argument.  Several hundred pages of it, supported by copious fact and footnotes detailing what happened before, during, and after the era you speak of.  Once you have read it, if you wish to debate Rothbard's evidence and arguments, feel free. Please start a whole thread about it.  Until then, I will just consider you uneducated on the matter or at best brainwashed by the public school system, and unwilling to better your situation in that regard.  ie, not worth my time, and not my responsibility to school you.  Good day.

----------


## Euphomystic

> Hey guys, just pointed my machine at a RPC pool. Looks like some of you are having trouble getting your miners up and running... let's see if I can help. These directions apply to Windows but could be adapted for Linux or Mac OS.
> 
> ......
> 
> Now run the batch file and voila!
> 
> edit: You can set all these values in cgminer.conf as well.


so i got everything set up *i think*; the wallet is up and i followed these directions for my windows computer.

here is what i see once i run the batch file.

starting cgminer 3.7.2
starting cgminer 3.7.2
probing for an alive pool
pool 0 difficulty increased to 32

pool 0 JSON stratum auth failed (null)

can someone explain how i might go about fixing this?

----------


## muh_roads

> That is not an argument. When the US allowed competing currencies during and after Andrew Jackson's populist movement to abolish the central bank (which flung America into a recession) there were lots of problems which resulted in the eventual creation of the fed in 1913 to prevent things like bank runs.


lol.  One of the major banks just paid off $2 billion so they wouldn't have to testify in the Madoff ordeal.

Yes, lets trust some people that can add zeroes indefinitely who fight against audits.  LOL

Wake up dude.  You've been scammed for 100 years.

----------


## amonasro

> so i got everything set up *i think*; the wallet is up and i followed these directions for my windows computer.
> 
> here is what i see once i run the batch file.
> 
> starting cgminer 3.7.2
> starting cgminer 3.7.2
> probing for an alive pool
> pool 0 difficulty increased to 32
> 
> ...


Looks like it's a problem with the pool authentication, meaning your username/password is incorrect or not being accepted for some reason. Did you register a worker with the pool? If you did, try a different pool. I've been using http://rpc.cryptotycoons.com/ for a few days and it's been stable.

Edit: When you register workers on the pool you set the name/password of these workers. In cgminer, login to the pool with your **worker** username/password, NOT the pool website user/pass.

----------


## Dianne

I have an integrated video card.     Should I purchase a separate video card, and if so is there one you guys recommend that won't cost an arm and a leg?

----------


## muh_roads

> I have an integrated video card.     Should I purchase a separate video card, and if so is there one you guys recommend that won't cost an arm and a leg?


Your integrated card is probably Intel and it will suck.

You want an AMD Radeon or ATi Radeon of some kind.  Don't go with Geforce or nVidia.

What is your price point?  They go from $200 to $600

----------


## danda

> I have an integrated video card.     Should I purchase a separate video card, and if so is there one you guys recommend that won't cost an arm and a leg?


Radeon 7950's are probably the most popular.  good hash rate and high efficiency.   7970's a bit faster, but use more elec. 

See:
https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

----------


## Euphomystic

> Looks like it's a problem with the pool authentication, meaning your username/password is incorrect or not being accepted for some reason. Did you register a worker with the pool? If you did, try a different pool. I've been using http://rpc.cryptotycoons.com/ for a few days and it's been stable.
> 
> Edit: When you register workers on the pool you set the name/password of these workers. In cgminer, login to the pool with your **worker** username/password, NOT the pool website user/pass.


Ah that was it! Thanks! 

now my cgminer appears to be running. Anything else i need to do? I have me wallet linked to my miner. Guess I just need to run this everyday whenever i get the chance?

----------


## amonasro

> Ah that was it! Thanks! 
> 
> now my cgminer appears to be running. Anything else i need to do? I have me wallet linked to my miner. Guess I just need to run this everyday whenever i get the chance?


Yep, leave it running 24/7 if you can. If you have a nice video card you can tweak the settings within cgminer to get a faster hashrate. 




> I have an integrated video card. Should I purchase a separate video card, and if so is there one you guys recommend that won't cost an arm and a leg?


It depends on how good the card is. As Paladin pointed out most integrateds are not great, so plan on upgrading to an ATI 79xx, 78xx or R2xx if you want to mine whole coins and not tiny fractions

----------


## creativecuriosity

Glad to see some people on the forum here getting involved!

If anyone else has any "I'm lost" questions about RPC, Bitcoin, or crypto-currency in general I am also happy to try to help 

I think a lot of people don't realize how absolutely revolutionary this new direction in currency has the potential to be.

Crypto-currency is 100% anonymous (if you choose it to be and take simple precautions), 
nearly 100% secure (again with simple precautions),
and 100% transparent (assuming you know the wallet address of the transaction you want to get information about).

More importantly, it has the real potential to destroy the governments power to take away our freedoms and our livelihood.

Isn't  it something like a 5th or 6th of our economy is based on the financial  services sector?  Useless and not needed with crypto-currency.
Banks  are canceling the accounts of entreprenuers in the crypto-currency  markets, citing that they won't host the account of a "competitor".
They are frightened about what this means - that alone should be enough to make folks take note.

Governments can't wage war if they don't control the currency.  
No matter how badly they want to they are not able to inflate (read print) Bitcoins or RonPaulCoins.

Want to know where corporations and politicians are getting and sending money to/from?  Crypto-currency is transparent!  
A reporter, or citizen researcher, need only watch the wealthiest accounts to follow the money trail.

Crypto-currency is a revolution akin to the printing press, the internet, or spoken language.  
Is it perfect right now, no.
It is a fledgling movement with flaws and exuberance.

But, in my opinion, the ideals behind it are just and true.  The basic features are there.

Finally, the people come forward and create a means by which we can guarantee our financial freedom.

Please forgive the following juvenile/emotional rally cry, but.................

*"Long Live RonPaulCoin!!!*"
"Eripuit Coelo Fulmen Sceptrumque Tirannis"
"He seized lightning from the heavens and the scepter from tyrants."

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I have a pretty hot MacPro with a nice video card, but my kind aren't welcome.

----------


## Euphomystic

What are some ways to increase my hash rate? Play with the "I" number?

checking out my video graphics card now...intel HD graphics 4000. 

Should I have multiple workers?

----------


## creativecuriosity

@Euphomystic,  It is usually one worker per computer/video card.  You optimize your hash-rate by fiddling with command line settings.

I use these settings for a Radeon 6950 video card to mine RonPaulCoins(RPC).

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe -d 0 --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://rpc.cryptocoinpools.co.uk:3333 -u creativecuriosity.1 -p 123 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 8192 --auto-fan --temp-target 75 --temp-overheat 90 --gpu-engine 910 --gpu-memclock 1125 --gpu-powertune 20

Please note that I am over-clocking my card somewhat with these settings, which isn't for everyone.  
Make sure your informed before you make that choice, although most everyone says it is pretty safe.

You just put that in a text file, then change the extension of the file from .txt to .bat.  Of coarse, change your username and password 

@GunnyFreedom,
Whatever do you mean "My kind aren't welcome"?
That is kind of the point of all of this: noone can tell you that you aren't welcome but yourself

----------


## Petar

This is so dumb. Cryptocurrencies can only really be valuable if the market sticks to one coin or another. Bitcoin already exists, so Ronpaulcoin is just stupid.

----------


## creativecuriosity

@Petar,
Interesting opinion Petar.  
Last I checked, however, weren't there multiple world fiat currencies?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> @GunnyFreedom,
> Whatever do you mean "My kind aren't welcome"?
> That is kind of the point of all of this: noone can tell you that you aren't welcome but yourself


OK, where can I download the Mac client?

----------


## Petar

> @Petar,
> Interesting opinion Petar.  
> Last I checked, however, weren't there multiple world fiat currencies?


Yep, but now we have something better, and that thing is called cryptocurrency. 

And again, cyryptocurrencies can only really work after the market hashes out which ones are totally redundant and therefor useless. 

The (relatively) free world is only ever going to need one cryptocurrency or another...

----------


## creativecuriosity

@GunnyFreedom,
I just asked in the IRC channel @ http://www.ronpaulcoin.com/irc.php
I will let you know if I hear anything 

In the meantime, there isn't any reason you couldn't download a Macintosh miner and start mining some RPC to a mining/pool wallet.  
Worst case scenario, the Mac Wallet is slow in development and you could move the RPC from the pool account to a trading account at CoinedUp.com or any exchange that supports RPC at that time.

----------


## Petar

So take note NWO weirdoes; your central banks will always fall victim to entropy, and your tower of babylon will always fall before it is ever even erected... if you want to get the world together, trading as one homogeneous blob, then you are going to have to allow us to use something that you cannot ever control... oh the irony...

----------


## creativecuriosity

> Yep, but now we have something better, and that thing is called cryptocurrency. 
> 
> And again, cyryptocurrencies can only really work after the market hashes out which ones are totally redundant and therefor useless. 
> 
> The (relatively) free world is only ever going to need one cryptocurrency or another...


I don't think that is a terrible argument, but I am not quite so convinced.  
There are novel features of different crypto-currencies, thus they are not entirely redundant - even if they ARE forked from the same open source project.
They DO all function in a similar way, with the exception of the hashing algorithm used and the choice of proof-of-stake or proof-of-work.  
Those two are by no means small differences, however.  At least during the mining phase of the currency.

By that logic, however, wouldn't there only be need of one fiat currency -> as they are redundant?
One Browser -> redundant?

----------


## creativecuriosity

> So take note NWO weirdoes; your central banks will always fall victim to entropy, and your tower of babylon will always fall before it is ever even erected... if you want to get the world together, trading as one homogeneous blob, then you are going to have to allow us to use something that you cannot ever control... oh the irony...


I see the irony, but isn't that making a bunch of assumptions: none of which evidence was presented to support?

----------


## Petar

> I don't think that is a terrible argument, but I am not quite so convinced.  
> There are novel features of different crypto-currencies, thus they are not entirely redundant - even if they ARE forked from the same open source project.
> They DO all function in a similar way, with the exception of the hashing algorithm used and the choice of proof-of-stake or proof-of-work.  
> Those two are by no means small differences, however.  At least during the mining phase of the currency.
> 
> By that logic, however, wouldn't there only be need of one fiat currency -> as they are redundant?
> One Browser -> redundant?


I think that what we have now is a bunch of redundant cyrptocurrencies with maybe a couple of legitimate contenders. 

Again, the market is just going to have to sort it out, and that is going to have to happen despite the full force of whatever meddling the politically connected vested interests can come up with.

I think that the free world (theory) only really needs one cryptocurrency or another in way that is similar to how the free world (theory) only really needs one internet or another (necessarily).

Only time will tell how things hash out.




> I see the irony, but isn't that making a bunch of assumptions: none of which evidence was presented to support?


Yeah. 

I was just stating a bunch of my own assertions regarding history/human nature/the inherent course of things (according to my own world view). 

I think that if we are going to transcend to this stage where we really are taking care of ourselves/each other, then that is going to require that we abandon this idea that we need to manipulate and terrorize each other in order to bring that about.

----------


## creativecuriosity

Fair enough! 

And, ultimately, it IS the free market that will have to decide!

I just love the idea of RonPaulCoin for some reason, lol.

Now that would be irony -> the FED is hog-tied by a digital currency namesaked after one of the largest proponents of abolishing the FED

----------


## Petar

> Fair enough! 
> 
> And, ultimately, it IS the free market that will have to decide!
> 
> I just love the idea of RonPaulCoin for some reason, lol.
> 
> Now that would be irony -> the FED is hog-tied by a digital currency namesaked after one of the largest proponents of abolishing the FED


Yep, and part of how the market works will be us here arguing with each other trying to sway people's opinion's one way or another. 

I'm going to be honest and say that my opinion is that the person who created ronpaulcoin probably did it in order to create/exploit a pump n dump scheme.

Not gonna say that type of thing should be illegal, but I would find it rather loathsome personally.

----------


## amonasro

> What are some ways to increase my hash rate? Play with the "I" number?
> 
> checking out my video graphics card now...intel HD graphics 4000. 
> 
> Should I have multiple workers?


Set your intensity to 13 (-i 13) and see how that goes. If you go any higher your desktop may slow down too much to use, or it may crash the system. Can't hurt to try, though. Cgminer is pretty good at finding a decent hashrate for your card without fancy settings. The scrypt readme in the cgminer folder outlines what you need to maximize your hashing power... basically overclock your memory then follow up with small engine clock changes up/down until you find the sweet spot.

On my 7990 the sweet spot is 1100mhz core/1500 memory for 764 kh/s per GPU. If I change the memclock by even 10mhz in either direction I lose 100kh/s.

----------


## Dianne

> Radeon 7950's are probably the most popular.  good hash rate and high efficiency.   7970's a bit faster, but use more elec. 
> 
> See:
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


Thanks !!!    One other question.   I was wondering why some people say their utility bills are very high as a result of mining and it's really not worth it.     If my computer normally stays on all day anyway ,  why does mining increase your utility bill?

----------


## Dianne

So I found this auction on eBay $1.99 for 24 hours of mining.    Does anyone know if RonPaulCoin is a SHA256?

*You are purchasing a

24 hour Mining Contract for

1,300+ Mh/s

for any SHA256 coin mining

SHA256 crypto-currencies that this contract can be used to mine:

Unobtanium UNO        Tigercoin  TGC        eMark  DEM
Betacoin  BET           Bytecoin  BTE       Joulecoin  XJO
Bitcoin  BTC             Peercoin  PPC       Terracoin  TRC
TEKcoin  TEK
*

If not, which of the above crypto's would be the way to go if I purchased the 24 hour mining?

----------


## amonasro

> So I found this auction on eBay $1.99 for 24 hours of mining.    Does anyone know if RonPaulCoin is a SHA256?
> 
> *You are purchasing a
> 
> 24 hour Mining Contract for
> 
> 1,300+ Mh/s
> 
> for any SHA256 coin mining
> ...


RPC is a scrypt coin, so no. I'd be careful about buying mining-related stuff on ebay.

----------


## Dianne

> RPC is a scrypt coin, so no. I'd be careful about buying mining-related stuff on ebay.


KK ... this was just some guy that you give your worker name too and the pool and he mines for you, for 24 hours.

Is there an easy explanation as to SHA256 versus script?

----------


## amonasro

> KK ... this was just some guy that you give your worker name too and the pool and he mines for you, for 24 hours.
> 
> Is there an easy explanation as to SHA256 versus script?


If he has good feedback, hey it's only $2 

SHA256 and Scrypt are simply two different hashing algorithms. They are both equal but require different hardware to mine efficiently.

----------


## Dianne

> If he has good feedback, hey it's only $2 
> 
> SHA256 and Scrypt are simply two different hashing algorithms. They are both equal but require different hardware to mine efficiently.


kk, great and thanks for the info !!

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

> Thanks !!!    One other question.   I was wondering why some people say their utility bills are very high as a result of mining and it's really not worth it.     If my computer normally stays on all day anyway ,  why does mining increase your utility bill?


It's the difference between leaving a faucet dripping, and turning it on all the way. Your computer at idle takes far less than when it's working on a active program. You power bill will increase, there is no way around that, the theory is that the coins value will offset that cost. So, there is a risk involved that you could come out behind. Unless you aren't paying for the power I guess.

----------


## AdamT

> OK, where can I download the Mac client?


Here http://ronpaulcoin.cryptotycoons.com...php?topic=46.0 but it isn't working for me. Working for some tho. Seems sketchy.

----------


## Dianne

Are you guys getting any coins at cryptotycoons.com?

----------


## amonasro

> Are you guys getting any coins at cryptotycoons.com?


The RPC network hashrate has gone down a lot, and therefore not finding many blocks. Blocks=coins.

Difficulty should go down 4x soon, so you'll earn 4x more once it does. Until then we are trudging along.

----------


## Dianne

> The RPC network hashrate has gone down a lot, and therefore not finding many blocks. Blocks=coins.
> 
> Difficulty should go down 4x soon, so you'll earn 4x more once it does. Until then we are trudging along.


ok, thanks !

----------


## Dianne

OK, if anyone has any RPC to sell,  can you please pm me with price, etc.    The only exchange RPC is on, is a real pain... slow and crashy.    

I would have to pay via PayPal but don't mind covering the PayPal charges or we could meet in person if you're anywhere around North Carolina.    I'm in the Charlotte area.

----------


## AdamT

Mac wallet is available and working.
http://ronpaulcoin.cryptotycoons.com...php?topic=46.0

----------


## danda

The difficulty is about to drop way down in a few minutes.  Mad mining rush to follow until difficulty readjusts again, probably in 8-24 hours.

----------


## MelissaCato

I need a RPC Wallet for Android please !! :/

----------


## creativecuriosity

If anyone still has doubts, a possible source of some information is this page: http://coinmarketcap.com/

You have to judge things for yourself, as it should be, but remember RonPaulCoin is *brand spanking new. * 
It is currently valued at ~$18.90 a coin.  5th on a list of over 70 crypto-currencies.

I would say it's a buyer's market -> but don't quote me on that I know about as much about investing as a donkey, lol.

Some food for thought though friends 

EDIT: In fairness, I shouldn't give anyone any advice at all about RonPaulCoin.  I have some in my wallet and they will have be taken from my cold dead hands because I'm holding on for dear life

----------


## KCIndy

> Are you guys getting any coins at cryptotycoons.com?


No, but I've bought some at coinedup.com.  Is that the same site giving you problems?

----------


## brandon

The price of a single coin is completely meaningless. Look at the total market cap, which is very low and will continue to shrink.  Don't waste your money on this.

----------


## danda

So we should just call you brandon the prophet I guess.

People will make up their own minds and the market will do what the market is going to do.  Predicting one way or the other and stating it as fact smacks of hubris.

----------


## danda

Perhaps you should educate yourself on matters a bit before publically expressing an opinion about them.  RonPaulCoin is pretty much unique amongst altcoins in that the author of the coin did not premine in any way and in fact released the source code before anything else so that others were able to mine over a thousand blocks of the coin before he even started.  He was one of the early buyers and has stated publically that he wlll not sell before 5 years.   He is also a big fan of Ron Paul, and essentially released the coin in tribute to Dr. Pauls long fight for competition in currency.    All of this background is publically available on bitcointalk for anyone that takes a few minutes to look into it.




> Yep, and part of how the market works will be us here arguing with each other trying to sway people's opinion's one way or another. 
> 
> I'm going to be honest and say that my opinion is that the person who created ronpaulcoin probably did it in order to create/exploit a pump n dump scheme.
> 
> Not gonna say that type of thing should be illegal, but I would find it rather loathsome personally.

----------


## Dianne

> No, but I've bought some at coinedup.com.  Is that the same site giving you problems?


I think coinedup is the only exchange with RPC.    It's working ok for me now.    I had a couple of days when it was slow and glitchy; but good now.

----------


## brandon

> So we should just call you brandon the prophet I guess.
> 
> People will make up their own minds and the market will do what the market is going to do.  Predicting one way or the other and stating it as fact smacks of hubris.


The coin offers absolutely no benefits over the other coins and it is based on a stupid gimick.

----------


## creativecuriosity

Don't download the wallet from the link above.  Never download the wallet from a third party, jsut as you wouldn't hand a stranger your wallet in real life.

Download the wallet from the official site: http://www.ronpaulcoin.com/

As to the nay-sayers: They are right, altcoins (of which RonPaulCoin is a member) have a very risky past.  Don't put your life savings into RonPaulCoin just yet.  That said, just because a US dollar doesn't make toast doesn't make it any less valuable.  RonPaulCoin doesn't add any of the experimental features that some of the other altcoins add -> but that isn't necessarily a bad thing.  Sometimes tried and true wins the race.

If anyone wants help mining some RonPaulCoin please free to contact me: support(--at--)get(dash)by(dot)com

In the end, it will be this community and the everyday supporters of Ron Paul that decide the fate of this coin.

----------


## onaboat

> Yep, and part of how the market works will be us here arguing with each other trying to sway people's opinion's one way or another. 
> 
> I'm going to be honest and say that my opinion is that the person who created ronpaulcoin probably did it in order to create/exploit a pump n dump scheme.
> 
> Not gonna say that type of thing should be illegal, but I would find it rather loathsome personally.


Just wanting to point out that making this comment seems to me that you've most likely not read up on RPC and how 'schemes' do actually work with cryptos. The most obvious and telling scheme is the pre-mine. E.g. release a coin that has 100 total coins, but you've premined 3 of them. This means that it may take a year-ish for the market to actually mine what the creator premined. He/she can dump the coins at any time for (in some cases) a significant profit. 

Ron Paul Coin wasn't premined. At all. The first block IIRC was found by a pool in denmark. So saying something as serious as "hey, someone is trying to exploit a scheme" is something that you may want to substantiate. How so? If there's no premine, how are your opinions factual in any way?

----------


## colin012

Hey, Ron himself supports it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPQjEoZ2RdI

----------


## danda

breaking news today.  RonPaulCoin is now listed on cryptsy.com, the largest altcoin exchange.

----------


## colin012

> breaking news today.  RonPaulCoin is now listed on cryptsy.com, the largest altcoin exchange.


Boom shicka licka!

----------


## KCIndy

> breaking news today.  RonPaulCoin is now listed on cryptsy.com, the largest altcoin exchange.



Ah-ha!  So that explains the big uptick that happened about twelve hours ago.  I figured something big must have occurred to make the price spike like that!

----------

